# kmd.exe



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

Hello,

I am not sure if this is the correct forum, so apologies in advance if not.

I have just gone into my program files and found a file named

kmd.exe

My firewall does ask if I want to allow access if I click on it.

I believe this may be related to Kazaa, which I definately do not want as I understand this utility this contains loads of spyware.

My question is, am I safe to delete kmd.exe from my program files.

Thanks, as always

Cinders.


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

My belief is that it would be safe to delete it and that it indeed is associated with Kazaa: http://frankscorner.org/kazaa_2_1.html

http://bitzi.com/lookup/XZ65AGTTLY2JLZSMKGGRW4MPZAB5M6QP

But I'm not 100% sure that other programs may use it, so wait for other advice as well.


----------



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

Thanks BillC,
I will take your advice
Cinders.


----------



## JimZ (Jun 27, 2003)

Did you uninstall kazaa?


----------



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

JimZ

I did not know until today that I had this file. It does not show on my Add/Remove program.
I found it after installing an update to my free ZoneAlarm firewall.
I opened my Zone Labs folder and found it there. Luckily ZoneAlarm had blocked access to my pc.
My son sometimes uses my pc and looking at the properties it says the file was created in July 2002, when I did not have a firewall,although I have never seen any evidence that it exists on my pc before today. It is in my Zone Labs folder.
Advice really appreciated, especially if I can delete the file from my ZoneAlarm folder.

Regards
Cinders


----------



## JimZ (Jun 27, 2003)

Is there any other files related to it?

You should be safe to delete this file. If kazaa was installed on ur computer then there should be an uninstaller.

If there is an uninstaller use that.


----------



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

Hello JimZ,

I cannot see anything.

I have checked 

start > Programs........(nothing)
start > run > msconfig..................(nothing)
start > settings > add/remove programs............(nothing)

It is a complete mystery to me, it is the first time I have checked my Zone Labs folder as I have only had ZoneAlarm installed for approx. 4-6 weeks.

Should I check anywhere else before deleting?

Thanks for advice.
Cinders


----------



## JimZ (Jun 27, 2003)

yeah, do a search for other files, try searching for KMD,KAZAA, If that comes up with nothing just delete it.


----------



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi,

I have done a search and found three files, (supposedly created today.)

They are:-

kmd.exe
Kazaa-icon
Kazaa_2_1

I cannot find anything else.

At the moment they are all in my recycle bin.

Will it be ok to empty my recycle bin or should I look anywhere else,

They have only appeared since I downloaded the ZoneAlarm update earlier today. (As far as I am aware)

Cinders

Thanks,
Cinders.


----------



## JimZ (Jun 27, 2003)

Go ahead and delete them. You do not need those files.
It is a mystery how they got into your zonealarm folder.


----------



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

Many thanks,

Cinders.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you're unsure where they came from go here and do a free virus scan: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------

